# Interior lights do not turn on when door(s) are opened.



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! Sit in the drivers seat and look up at the light above you(not by the mirror).There is a rocker switch, make sure it's flush with the light housing.


----------



## DMR (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi,
*DOH* I didn't see that light... Yeah, that works perfectly.

Thanks


----------



## DMR (Oct 26, 2014)

Maybe you can help with something else....

I've heard that you can lock/unlock the doors by walking within X many feet of the car. Is this true? If so, does this apply to my car? (Chevrolet Cruze Ls Auto 4 Door Saloon 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

DMR said:


> Maybe you can help with something else....
> 
> I've heard that you can lock/unlock the doors by walking within X many feet of the car. Is this true? If so, does this apply to my car? (Chevrolet Cruze Ls Auto 4 Door Saloon 2011)
> 
> Thanks


Not sure how the LTZ is set up between the 2011 U.S. and the 12+ U.S. Models. I doubt a LS in any countries market had that tech in it. Some came with non manual side mirrors and some have no a/c


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Proximity lock/unlock was LTZ only in the U.S.

Rob


----------



## DMR (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh, okay... thanks


----------



## DMR (Oct 26, 2014)

Another thing...

When I bought the car yesterday I was told it had reverse parking sensors. I've read the car manual but I cant figure how to turn them on (if it does in fact have them).

How exactly do I turn them on? With other cars, parking sensors usually have a light to show how close you are and they beep. With my car I can't see any lights that could be for parking sensors.

Going off this, I'm assuming it does not have parking sensors?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

DMR said:


> Another thing...
> 
> When I bought the car yesterday I was told it had reverse parking sensors. I've read the car manual but I cant figure how to turn them on (if it does in fact have them).
> 
> ...


If you have proximity sensors you will see four dime sized color matched plugs in the rear bumper cover.
If they are there, with a helper nearby, start the car, hold the brake, put it in reverse and have the helper hold their hand within a foot of one of the sensors.
You should hear a tone through the left door speaker.
The tone should cycle on and off as your helper moves their hand further away from the sensor, with the tone ceasing around three/four feet......as the helper gets closer, the tone should cycle faster and go steady on just before contact.

No circles=no sensors=no tone, except for crashing of the cover into whatever you didn't want to hit......don do dat.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

LS is a very basic car, doubt if it has these features. Did rent a Ford Cmax in Italy with that proximity remote, kind of spoiled me, just had to walk near the doors and they would open. But also a pain in the butt in a way, when I walked away the doors will lock. When loading this vehicle, lock, unlock, lock unlock, etc. And was also programmed so the lights would blink and the horn would beep.

It also had a button on the dash where you had to push it to start it, think my old 48 Plymouth was the last vehicle I owned that had a dash push button start switch.

Ha, when I got back to my Cruze, had to set my luggage down, try and figure out which pocket my remote was in, which button to push. When I finally got into it, had to flip and fumble with the key to try to get in the ignition switch, then I could finally start the thing. Think that Cmax spoiled me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you have the rear sensors putting the car into reverse will also result in a ding from the sound system.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, owned my Cruze for a couple of months and even knew my dome light had a switch on it. Granddaughter was in the back seat playing with it, and asked, grandpa, what is this switch for?

Then I wondered why they put this switch at the rear of the lamp instead in the front where you can see it. Unless the designer also had young kids and wanted to give them something to play with.

My old Caddies had those aircraft style reading lamps in the back and when turned on would always stay on that my kids loved to play with. Had to make sure they were all off each time or would wake up to a dead battery.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

...And read your owner's handbook.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Ha, owned my Cruze for a couple of months and even knew my dome light had a switch on it. Granddaughter was in the back seat playing with it, and asked, grandpa, what is this switch for?
> 
> Then I wondered why they put this switch at the rear of the lamp instead in the front where you can see it. Unless the designer also had young kids and wanted to give them something to play with.
> 
> My old Caddies had those aircraft style reading lamps in the back and when turned on would always stay on that my kids loved to play with. Had to make sure they were all off each time or would wake up to a dead battery.


13+ we got the decontent version of the Verano front dome light(3 lights minus ambient glow led) and the switch moved to the front. Same time we went from 4 to 6 fan speed settings. You think that is bad, the sonic literally places that switch within a child fastened into a car seat's reach.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, read the owners manual, all 500 pages? Constantly repeated safety information and more like a driver's training manual then a brief reference explaining the functions using correct English grammar.

Want to get severe migraine headache, read the owners manual.

What about reading both the owners and shop manuals? Owners manual clearing states to use Dot 3 brake fluid, shop says to use Dot 4. Dot 4 has a higher evaporation point and less hygroscopic. Now I am thinking I put the wrong kind of brake fluid in my Cruze.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

My interior lights will randomly not come on some mornings. Happened twice this week which is a lot, normally just once a month or so. I get out of the car at night, in the garage, and come back the next morning, no lights touched or anything. It's annoying this time of year when it's still dark when I leave.

Tapping my start button once for accessory mode will turn everything on though, and the car starts fine.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just leave my interior lights off, don't want to give away my position. Must be a hangover from my military days.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> 13+ we got the decontent version of the Verano front dome light(3 lights minus ambient glow led) and the switch moved to the front. Same time we went from 4 to 6 fan speed settings. You think that is bad, the sonic literally places that switch within a child fastened into a car seat's reach.


87 Buick didn't have a child lock out on the window (you'd think that's pretty standard - other cars with power windows had it at the time). 

My brother, from his car seat, would roll down the back window in the car because it annoyed my mom.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> 87 Buick didn't have a child lock out on the window (you'd think that's pretty standard - other cars with power windows had it at the time).
> 
> My brother, from his car seat, would roll down the back window in the car because it annoyed my mom.


Sonic door/window lock button is center console so you could unbuckle and get to it from back.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> Sonic door/window lock button is center console so you could unbuckle and get to it from back.


My old cavalier had the window switches all in the center console area. At first I hated it, now I really miss it. Was nice the co-pilot could take care of the window duty when the driver was concentrating on driving.


----------



## Bearfuss (Jul 22, 2011)

OK, I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco, the interior lights do not turn on when the door is opened, and the door sill lights do not glow wither, could this be a fuse issue? I did not see interior lights or sill lights in the fuse diagram. I would appreciate any insights on at the cause might be.wh


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Bearfuss said:


> OK, I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco, the interior lights do not turn on when the door is opened, and the door sill lights do not glow wither, could this be a fuse issue? I did not see interior lights or sill lights in the fuse diagram. I would appreciate any insights on at the cause might be.wh


Check the dome light switch.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Check the dome light switch.


^^^ What he said. It's probably been bumped to "off". You need to set it to the middle position, which is completely flat. If it's tilted, it's either "off" or "on", not "normal".


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Some light switch should be flush not pushed in to left or right position


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, I do consider our Cruze to be a low end vehicle, after all it is about the third of the price of a Caddy, but the Caddy does offer one more inch of rear seat leg room space.

But our Cruze does have map lights, I always seem to forget they are there, rare to find in a low end vehicle. What it doesn't have is illuminated visor mirror lights. Wife kind of misses this, likes to put on her warpaint before we get there. But being innovated like she is, switches on her smart phone for light so she can see what she is doing.

So if all else fails, switch on your smart phone.

Did kind of notice after we left our Cruze parked at the airport for two weeks, the lights did not come on, come to think of it, nothing worked. Battery was stone dead, hmmm. 

Next time will bring a 10mm wrench to remove the negative battery cable to see if this helps. Yeah, the anti-thief alarm won't work, but those things are going off all over the place and nobody pays the least bit of attention. Never had this problem with any vehicle before the Cruze, even for longer than a month. Probably sure carry a spare battery in the trunk, but what the heck, paying for AAA already, just the inconvenience of waiting.

Saw a guy solder a dozen AA batteries in series, put enough charge into his battery to start the car, even seen these on the market for around 60 bucks. Can't start the car, but will put enough charge into the battery after several minutes to start it. 

30 Olds did not have this problem, came with an engine hand crank, should go back to adding these, another hand crank on these power windows would also be nice to have.


----------



## Angwhite33 (Nov 8, 2019)

I just got my daughter a 2016 Chevy Cruze Limited and the exit light/map light/dome light doesn’t work but I honestly don’t know what a rocker switch is but I’d be happy to try checking that if you wouldn’t mind to tell me what I’m looking for please ?. thanks so much for any help!!



Merc6 said:


> Welcome to the forums! Sit in the drivers seat and look up at the light above you(not by the mirror).There is a rocker switch, make sure it's flush with the light housing.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Angwhite33 said:


> I just got my daughter a 2016 Chevy Cruze Limited and the exit light/map light/dome light doesn’t work but I honestly don’t know what a rocker switch is but I’d be happy to try checking that if you wouldn’t mind to tell me what I’m looking for please ?. thanks so much for any help!!


There is a switch with 3 positions. Make sure it's in the door position.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

For that model, I think the switch is between the two map light switches. The switch is called a "rocker" as it can "rock" between different positions. In it's normal position, it should be flat with neither side sticking up.


----------

